# Accumulated Cyclone Energy (ACE) - questões



## adiabático (7 Set 2010 às 09:55)

Vejo frequentemente utilizado este índice (Accumulated Cyclone Energy, ACE) para comparação entre tempestades e entre épocas (seasons).

A fórmula de cálculo que vi é a seguinte:

ACE = 10^-4E(v^2max)

(onde o E maiúsculo é a letra grega sigma) e vmax é a velocidade máxima do vento no campo do ciclone.

Esquecendo o parâmetro numérico 10^-4 que serve apenas para restringir o índice a algarismos significativos para efeitos de comparação.

Essencialmente, é um somatório de quadrados de velocidades, já que a energia cinética é proporcional ao quadrado da velocidade.

As velocidades que são tidas em conta são as dadas nos advisories do nhc para a referida tempestade, emitidos de 6 em 6 horas deste que o sistema é considerado depressão tropical até que é considerado dissipado, absorvido ou extra-tropical.

Este índice levanta-me questões. Em primeiro lugar, não entra em conta com a dimensão do campo de vento do ciclone. A energia cinética do sistema também seria proporcional à massa do mesmo, certo? Será que existe uma correlação tão boa entre a força máxima do vento no centro e a dimensão do campo de vento que permita obter uma boa comparação apenas tendo em conta um dos factores? Não pode haver furacões pequenos e muito intensos e outros grandes mas menos intensos? E a dimensão altitude? Os ciclones têm três dimensões... Será que a variação da velocidade do vento em altitude pode ser descrita em função da velocidade máxima, de modo que se possa considerar redundante a sua quantificação para efeitos comparativos? E a quantidade de água condensada, não altera a massa do sistema? Será que também há uma boa correlação entre a velocidade máxima e a quantidade de água precipitável?

Por outro lado, como são consideradas as interacções com outras massas de ar, ou com a terra? Quando o ciclone perde velocidade por interagir destas duas formas, o índice simplesmente integra um valor menor de energia acumulada. Onde foi parar, então, a energia que arrancou árvores e telhados? Suponho que, num dado intervalo de tempo, o sistema-ciclone acumula alguma energia e perde outra parte para a sua vizinhança e
que a energia acumulada do ciclone se dissipa TODA ao longo da vida deste, logo, a questão não seria saber onde foi parar essa energia cinética, mas conseguir quantificar razoavelmente a quantidade total de energia "gerida" pelo sistema. Mas que energia é esta? Como se expressa em termos de fenómenos observáveis? Será que o quadrado da velocidade do ciclone expressa bem essa quantidade de energia? 

Será que existe outro índice quantitativo que possa expressar melhor a dimensão de um ciclone, bem como a energia toda da época, integrando todo o campo de velocidades? Mesmo admitindo o grão da informação, não dispomos de um conjunto de  instrumentos de observação capazes de caracterizar um campo de vento à escala da região de observação (neste caso, o Atlântico Norte, por exemplo)?

Finalmente, uma questão lateral... De que estamos realmente a falar, em termos climáticos, ao considerar a energia acumulada de sistemas tropicais? Estamos a falar de um fenómeno observável, mas quanto às causas subjacentes - as que contribuem para a ocorrência destes sistemas, bem como as que contribuem para a sua dissipação ou para que não se cheguem a organizar? Será que a comparação a ACE de diferentes épocas nos diz alguma coisa sobre essas causas?


----------

